
Tesla First Quarter 2018 Update [pdf] - kgwgk
http://files.shareholder.com/downloads/ABEA-4CW8X0/6239644551x0x979026/44C49236-1FC2-4FD9-80B1-495ED74E4194/TSLA_Update_Letter_2018-1Q.pdf
======
magicbuzz
Model 3 has a larger market share in the US now than BMW 3 series? That seems
to be what the graph for April says...

~~~
secabeen
The 3 series is pretty late it its product cycle: Sixth generation
(F30/F31/F34; 2011–present)

I would expect a surge in 3-series when they next release a new generation.

